# African Cichlid with Pop-Eye!



## DTetras2

Hey. I hav a 37-gallon cichlid aquarium with 4 cichlids. One Of Them Has POP-EYE!!!:help: It looks so sad!:-( I just bought E.M.-Pro and i know to take out the carbon in my filter and to put in 1/8 teaspoon of it. Do u hav 2 wear latex gloves and a mask? If I sound like an idiot, plz dont use hard critism cause ive never experienced this. Plz tell me anything else i need to know about ths product.:help:


----------



## hXcChic22

DTetras2 said:


> Hey. I hav a 37-gallon cichlid aquarium with 4 cichlids. One Of Them Has POP-EYE!!!:help: It looks so sad!:-( I just bought E.M.-Pro and i know to take out the carbon in my filter and to put in 1/8 teaspoon of it. Do u hav 2 wear latex gloves and a mask? If I sound like an idiot, plz dont use hard critism cause ive never experienced this. Plz tell me anything else i need to know about ths product.:help:


I would wait on putting any of that in the tank. First, try doing a 25%-50% water change and see if that helps. It usually does with out fish, no meds


----------



## Guest

1st off how bad is the popeye? is it slight or really bad? and is this a new tank or is it in the process of being cycled?

If its in the process of cycling its cos of excess nitrogen

senario 1: if its BAD do a massive WC and Treat with antibacteria. 

senario 2: if its not that bad do a 50% water change and STILL treat for bacteria.


----------



## DTetras2

I did a 50% water change yesterday because its also cycling.


----------



## DTetras2

I did a 50% water change yesterday because the tank is also cycling, ive had the tank with the fish in it for almost a month, and the pop-eye, in my opinion, is pretty bad. Its completely white and its pretty out ther. Its the only one in the tank with pop-eye so will the medicine affect them in any way?


----------



## DTetras2

DTetras2 said:


> I did a 50% water change yesterday because the tank is also cycling, ive had the tank with the fish in it for almost a month, and the pop-eye is in its earliest stage, thnk god. Its the only one in the tank with pop-eye so will the medicine affect them in any way?


----------



## Guest

no. its not a bacterial infection but it wouldnt do harm if u treated it.


----------

